# Youtube Made My Videos Authorized For Samples Without My Permission!



## fairyclown (May 6, 2021)

WHoaa, everyone go check your Youtube Channels because due to their new TikTok-like feature called, Shorts, they are allowing users to sample creator's videos!! My bandmate told me about it because he was about to upload a song to his channel when he saw the new feature saying that if this box was checked, then it allows the video to be sampled. I went to go check out my videos and ALL my videos were checked to allow this feature! So make sure you uncheck that box if you don't want your videos to be sampled for use in other people's Youtube content. 

I can understand that Shorts, like TikTiks, are designed for interaction, but the sneaky part was that they automatically checked all my videos for being used as samples without warning me. I had to go to every one of my videos that I did not want to be sampled and uncheck this box! I don't know if there is an easier way to do this, but I can't imagine the channels that might have like 100s of videos on them


----------



## Vonk (May 7, 2021)

Mine too. That seems pretty outrageous. "Shorts" is currently in beta only in India and the US as a feature, but it looks as if universal permission to sample has been retrospectively added to all content, certainly all mine. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gsilbers (May 7, 2021)

fairyclown said:


> WHoaa, everyone go check your Youtube Channels because due to their new TikTok-like feature called, Shorts, they are allowing users to sample creator's videos!! My bandmate told me about it because he was about to upload a song to his channel when he saw the new feature saying that if this box was checked, then it allows the video to be sampled. I went to go check out my videos and ALL my videos were checked to allow this feature! So make sure you uncheck that box if you don't want your videos to be sampled for use in other people's Youtube content.
> 
> I can understand that Shorts, like TikTiks, are designed for interaction, but the sneaky part was that they automatically checked all my videos for being used as samples without warning me. I had to go to every one of my videos that I did not want to be sampled and uncheck this box! I don't know if there is an easier way to do this, but I can't imagine the channels that might have like 100s of videos on them




I recently started consuming this format. Just by that sentence u can guestimate my age lol// 

but what i see in REELS is that poeple upload content using a selection of a few songs. Some are top 40 songs others are like that rasputin song or the oh no.. oh no song. 

I think the sampling is related to that where other users use your audio to add it to their short video. 
Which is kinda the same but sampling in our world is more like using a pieace of music to create something new. like the JayZ its a hard nock life song chorus. 

My guess its that these services want poeple to share as much as content as they can. and obviously using someone elses audio and users might see it as a way for their content to be heard by other poeple. More of an exposure thing. But i dont know the back end royalty system. I do see in REELS that video label the audio as theirs intead of the orignal creator. 

However it works, im sure its not good for content creators. Tech companies have taken way too much advantage of content creators and provided the "Share culture" where no one seems to value any creation and its all a joke no deem paying for.


----------



## Simeon (May 7, 2021)

I saw something on this a few days ago in the video below. The big issue is that they do not allow you to "opt in", but automatically enable the feature on ALL of your channel content.
I see that this has been enabled on my channel as well, so it will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## David Chappell (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up! Looks like every one of my videos has been automatically opted in without my permission.

What's worrying is that almost all of my videos have copyright claims on them, since all my music is with a contentID service. I can remove permission from my own videos, but what about all the other channels that have uploaded my music? It looks like youtube may be opting videos in that the uploaders don't have permission to give in the first place.


----------



## Polkasound (May 7, 2021)

What YouTube did -- introduce an opt-out feature so quietly that most users wouldn't notice -- is unfortunately normal by today's standards, but to me it's still an underhanded, unacceptable tactic. Social media platforms are always looking for ways to increase user engagement, because every share, like, friend, post, tweet, and pin generates money-making data.


----------



## el-bo (May 7, 2021)

The company that trigger-finger flags any slight whiff of copyright infringement now automatically opts creators into this nonsense?

Can't they get anything right?


----------



## EgM (May 7, 2021)

Anyone know a quick way to remove it without going through hundreds of videos?


----------



## fairyclown (May 7, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I saw something on this a few days ago in the video below. The big issue is that they do not allow you to "opt in", but automatically enable the feature on ALL of your channel content.
> I see that this has been enabled on my channel as well, so it will be interesting to see where this goes.



correct! At least give people a choice to opt-in or out. I am ok with my videos I have made specifically for #Shorts being sampled or collaborated on. I only have one so far, but I definitely did not intend my other videos where I speak more personally about certain topics being up for grabs.


----------



## fairyclown (May 7, 2021)

EgM said:


> Anyone know a quick way to remove it without going through hundreds of videos?


I wish I did! I tried doing that with the mass edit feature in the Studio by checking all my videos and then pressing edit at the top of the page. But, amazingly, the opt-out of sampling feature was not available under edit! At least I didn't see it there. That made me feel so suspicious like they wanted to make it difficult for people to opt-out.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 7, 2021)

EgM said:


> Anyone know a quick way to remove it without going through hundreds of videos?


No. It has to be manually changed! A number of commentators on YouTube have been posting about this “underhand and unannounced” change for the last week!


----------



## Arbee (Dec 30, 2022)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread but I'm curious how this is going for people. Has anyone seen any benefit from staying "opt in", or are you still "opt out"? Very interested in your experience with it, I'm torn about it and don't have any solid information to make a call on which way to swing. Thanks.


----------

